# Female betta mateing stripes and stress stripes ??



## jfw (Oct 22, 2011)

My female betta keeps getting the mating stripes. She then started getting stress stripes, I fed her and they went away for a couple hours..

She keeps getting the mating stripes really pronounced though and freaking out. She just stares at my male and acts crazy. I checked on her and it looks like the stress stripes are coming back... What should I do she is obviously all hot and bothered lol..

Should i put her somewhere where she cant see her boyfriend? Is she making eggs already if she is getting those stripes? Can it hurt her if she doesn't get to lay them??

What should I do? thanks


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=75924

maybe this can help...


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Just put a piece of paper between their tanks. They don't need to see each other, and maybe she will calm down without the visuals. She will either drop her eggs, or they will reabsorb, both are perfectly normal and healthy. Just because two fish can mate doesn't mean they should. It is a lot of work and very expensive to have baby bettas! And she won't be the one stuck with all the work, you will!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a girl in her own tank between a couple boys.. she doesn't get stress stripes, but she does get breeding stripes every so often. She has yet to get eggy. Doesn't mean yours won't, but doesn't mean she will. If she does, she'll most likely drop them or reabsorb as previously mentioned. 

You can place a piece of paper between them, but I just think you should give her time to calm down on her own and get used to her neighbor. How long have they been next to one another? If only for a week or less, I'd wait it out. But if it's been over a month and she's been doing this then you can consider moving her.


----------



## jfw (Oct 22, 2011)

I ended up having to put a piece of paper in between them. They have been freaking out for a little over a week. The funny thing is when I'm around its the female that is aggitatedly swimming towards him, but my male is the one ripping his fins flaring at her. (which he rarely does when I'm around.)

Is there anyway to introduce them that could keep them from going straight into procreation mode?
:|


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Not really. Normally over time they settle down once they realize that nothing is going to happen and they can't get to each other. It may take a few weeks. Or they may just be too attracted to each other to where you may have to push the tanks a bit further from each other. Mine have been together for a while, tank next to tank, and they still once in a while will flare at each other, or get breeding stripes. But that only lasts a short while, and only once in a while.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

They shouldn't be in constant view of each other anyway. Your should either separate the tanks, or keep the paper there.
People who have tanks side by side will often "exercise" and stretch their fish by removing the paper for a little while each day to get the fish to flare and swim around. When trying to get a super delta to go into a halfmoon, this often helps(just as a side note ><).


She won't die from not breeding. ^^ So rest assured she'll be fine as long as she's unstresses. I would love to see a picture of your pair sometime.


----------



## jfw (Oct 22, 2011)

I will post pictures sometime this week :-D

Ever since I put the piece of paper so she can't see my male her stress stripes are sticking around ...:-?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Bambi said:


> They shouldn't be in constant view of each other anyway. Your should either separate the tanks, or keep the paper there.
> People who have tanks side by side will often "exercise" and stretch their fish by removing the paper for a little while each day to get the fish to flare and swim around. When trying to get a super delta to go into a halfmoon, this often helps(just as a side note ><).


There is no harm in having them side by side, as they normally do get used to each other and would flare at one another about the same amount as if one exercised them. Sometimes less as one of my boys doesn't flare at his neighbor at all. As long as there are some tall plants to break up the view, it is fine. 
I can agree with the statement "_They shouldn't be in constant view of each other_" if they were in bare tanks with no covering. But well planted tanks, there is no reason they can't have view of their neighbors. I'd say a good chunk, if not more then most owners of multiple bettas have their bettas in constant view of one another. Think of how many divided tanks there are out there.. breeders with their jars and small tanks next to each other one by one. 
Some bettas don't do good with neighbors, but most will calm down and be fine with them in time. Also another point is that many people will tell you when they kept their bettas apart, they become "depressed". Bettas are actually pretty social and seeing each other can make them more lively and happier. I think there was a thread about it somewhere here where people were talking about how social they actually are and how good it was for them to see each other. So I wouldn't say it's bad to keep them being able to see another.


----------



## jfw (Oct 22, 2011)

Here they are!

Jeffrey, and Jewelly
I've had jeffrey for almost nine months now.. unfortunately for he and myself he was sick when I purchased him. It got to the point where I was changing his water almost every day to control his fin rot... long story short got him some meds (mostly maracyn two) and he is in recovery with a more knowledgeable owner. Jewelly was rescued from walmart when I was looking at upgrading jeffrey's tank. There was so much poo in her cup that I had to literally scrub it off. Her fin was already split when I got her and she had no color whatsoever. At the time I was under the impression jeffrey's fin would never grow back so, and I liked the idea of jewelly matching his fin, and doing betta penance for my previous ignorance.









><br>








Also Jeffrey has been ripping his fins allot since I got Jewelly, I put a piece of paper between them so he would cut it out!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Jewelly looks like my Rose  and they should be kept somewhat out of each other's view. Even if you moved the tanks further away so they can see, but not always, that works.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Myates said:


> There is no harm in having them side by side, as they normally do get used to each other and would flare at one another about the same amount as if one exercised them. Sometimes less as one of my boys doesn't flare at his neighbor at all. *As long as there are some tall plants to break up the view, it is fine. *
> I can agree with the statement "_They shouldn't be in constant view of each other_" if they were in bare tanks with no covering. But well planted tanks, there is no reason they can't have view of their neighbors. I'd say a good chunk, if not more then most owners of multiple bettas have their bettas in constant view of one another. Think of how many divided tanks there are out there..* breeders with their jars and small tanks next to each other one by one. *
> Some bettas don't do good with neighbors, but most will calm down and be fine with them in time. Also another point is that many people will tell you when they kept their bettas apart, they become "depressed". Bettas are actually pretty social and seeing each other can make them more lively and happier. I think there was a thread about it somewhere here where people were talking about how social they actually are and how good it was for them to see each other. So I wouldn't say it's bad to keep them being able to see another.


I know, and recommend, divided tank..as long as there are plants tobreak up the view.
The jars side by side often have paper between them unless photos are being taken.
But it's different then two tanks side by side with nothing to break up the view.

Bettas are more territorial then social. >< Their "depression" is them not flaring every five minutes are chasing someone.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Also...Lovely tanks  and pretty fishies


----------



## jfw (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I have two males side by side but had to use a paper to split them up since one tore a fin. My two rescues Reggie and Shiloh flare occasionally but never have to be "divided" in sight when I spaced them 3 inches apart.


----------



## jfw (Oct 22, 2011)

I'll try taking the paper away eventually after the boy heals.. he is looking better already. the female is still acting weird if I bump the desk she is on at all she starts to get stressed which is understandable. its really funny though when I talk very low and gently she calms down. anytime my girlfriend or anyone other than myself for that matter goes in the room she gets a little stressed. my girlfriend thinks the fish hates her lol. it is strange though as she sits in there with her hours at a time while she does her homework. do you think she will always be like this or will she chill out eventually?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Some females are pretty jumpy - or stressed at the slightest things. My Rose is stressed from Marge (the alpha now) picking on her, but Tina is always stressed and dulls her color when she sees a person -.- Depends on the betta, and if you'll be willing to figure out how to make it less stressful 

Have you tried adding a lot of soft (silk, fabric, live) plants? I did that to my tank and Marge was the one to super color up... Plus less stress stripes, and then you can have her beside the male but she can retreat into her forest :lol:


----------



## jfw (Oct 22, 2011)

That is really funny that rosie looks AND acts like jewelly whats up with that? lol
Unfortunately I'm a college student so I don't see Jewelly getting a new tank at least until next January or February:| I think in that tiny one gallon she wouldn't want any more plants as obstuctions to the little open space it does offer do you?

p.s. she has been chilling out a little bit. I guess it seems like its just taking her a little long than I would have expected to get used to her new surroundings. 

Do you have pics of rosie in your album? if not you should post them! I would like to see her


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a picture on my computer at home - if I pull it up I'll show ya  she has changed some color since then (the lighting changed to UV and blue light). I notice, males do not mind wide spaces as much but females get heavier stress unless you give them a jungle. Even some low bearing plants could work?

And yeah bettas are all different! some take hours, days, even weeks to adjust. I had a diva betta who took 2 weeks to eat. Another took like.. an hour.


----------

